# Gamer PC Zusammenstellung



## MrLars (16. Oktober 2013)

hey,
ich wollte mir demnächst ein PC selber zusammen bauen.
hab mich schon bisschen schlau gelesen, aber wollte trotzdem mal fragen ob die komponenten zusammenpassen:

i5 3570(k)
msi R7970 lighning 
msi z77a G43
wd caviar blue 1tb
g.skill ripjawsX 8gb
be quiet pure power CM l8 530W
Zalman z11 plus oder Aerocool Xpredator

Würd mich über ein paar Meinungen dazu freuen 
Ob ich übertakte weiß ich noch nicht genau, aber was könnt man als alternative wenn man nicht übertaktet nehmen?

Danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2013)

Das passt zwar, aber Du solltest bei der CPU lieber den neuen Sockel 1150 nehmen, also nen Core i5-4670k, dazu dann ein Mainboard mit nem Z87-Chipsatz, und falls Du wirklich mal übertakten willst, dann auch lieber ein Modell um die 130-150€.

Und bei der Grafikkarte sind grad die neuen AMDs raus, da wäre eine AMD R9 280X mind so gut wie die 7970-GHZ-Edition und kostet dabei trotzdem nur um die 280€ - kann nur sein, dass wegen der Nachfrage durch den Release die Karten nicht überall sofort auf Lager sind. zB auch ne MSI: MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Gehäuse ist halt einfach nur ne Geschmacksfrage. Und fürs Übertakten wäre natürlich ein CPU-Kühler für 30-50€ ratsam wie zB ein Alpenföhn Brocken oder so. Wenn du NICHT übertakten willst, dann einfach ne CPU ohne "k", also zB der i5-4570 nehmen, dann reicht auch irgendein Mainboard um die 80-90€, egal welcher Chipsatz.


----------



## MrLars (16. Oktober 2013)

Der Chiptakt von der 7970ghz hat im boost modus 1150mhz. Merkt man den Unterschied?
Ich hab aber in einem test gelesen, dass der i5 4670k auf höheren Auflösungen meist sogar ein bisschen schlechter ist:
Core i5-4670K vs i5-3570K Gaming-Performance - CPUs - Reviews : ocaholic


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2013)

MrLars schrieb:


> Der Chiptakt von der 7970ghz hat im boost modus 1150mhz. Merkt man den Unterschied?
> Ich hab aber in einem test gelesen, dass der i5 4670k auf höheren Auflösungen meist sogar ein bisschen schlechter ist:
> Core i5-4670K vs i5-3570K Gaming-Performance - CPUs - Reviews : ocaholic



Die sind im Schnitt etwa gleichgut, aber der 4000er ist ca gleichteuer, aber dafür für den über 2 Jahre "jüngeren" Sockel 1150, und der neuere Sockel wird halt noch länger besser supportet werden. zB falls Du mal später doch nen 8Kerner willst, wird es eher noch nen i7-4770 im Handel geben als nen i7-3770. 

Der Boost bei der Grafikkarte wird nicht viel ausmachen, zumal ich ja auch eine ab Werk übertaktete verlinkt hab. Du kannst natürlich auch die 7970 nehmen, aber in der Praxis werden beide ca gleichstark sein, da entscheidet dann eher der Preis.


----------



## MrLars (16. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die sind im Schnitt etwa gleichgut, aber der 4000er ist ca gleichteuer, aber dafür für den über 2 Jahre "jüngeren" Sockel 1150, und der neuere Sockel wird halt noch länger besser supportet werden. zB falls Du mal später doch nen 8Kerner willst, wird es eher noch nen i7-4770 im Handel geben als nen i7-3770.


Stimmt, daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht.
Von den Anschlüssen und der Leistung vom Netzteil passt das aber oder?


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2013)

naja, Relativ gesehen könntest fast auch das kleinere Modell mit 450 Watt nehmen ind anbetracht das man im Regelfall bei einem normalen System höchstens maximal 320 Watt braucht


----------



## MrLars (18. Oktober 2013)

Achso, denk aber falls ich nochmal nachrüsten will sind 530W bestimmt sicherer.
Ich hab grad gesehen, dass beim Zalman-gehäuse die maximale Grafikartenlänge nur 29cm beträgt,
und hab letztens gelesen, das die msi 7970ghz 30.5 cm lang ist. Dann könnt ich das gehäuse ja schon vergessen oder?
Das Aerocool hat im Vergleich 40 cm platz, obwohl es insgesamt kleiner ist


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2013)

Also, die MSI R9 280X ist nur 27cm lang. 

Und das Netzteil reicht dicke, bei den BeQuiet 8er-Modellen würde es schon reichen, wenn es einfach nur 2x PCIe-Stecker hat, also an sich sogar schon die 400/430W-Version


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2013)

MrLars schrieb:


> Achso, denk aber falls ich nochmal nachrüsten will sind 530W bestimmt sicherer.


 
naja
nein
nicht wirklich
in der PCGH werden die Tests für den Einkaufsführer mit dicker CPU und Titan gefahren und die kommen nicht über 320 Watt und eher wird der Wert noch sinken


----------



## MrLars (18. Oktober 2013)

Achso ok 
Was passiert denn, wenn das Netzteil zu wenig Power hat und die Komponenten keinen Strom mehr kriegen?
Jetzt auch nur so aus reinem Interesse


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2013)

Der PC geht dann bei Last aus, oder je nach Grafikkarte taktet die dann einfach nur runter.


----------



## MrLars (19. Oktober 2013)

Achso.
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich den PC selber zusammenbaue.
Wenn ich ausversehn ein Kabel falsch verbinde, kann der PC davon dann kaputt gehen, oder startet er dann einfach nur nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2013)

MrLars schrieb:


> Achso.
> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich den PC selber zusammenbaue.
> Wenn ich ausversehn ein Kabel falsch verbinde, kann der PC davon dann kaputt gehen, oder startet er dann einfach nur nicht?



Man kann ohne Gewalt keine Kabel falsch stecken, außer die kleinen Kabel, die von der Gehäusefront kommen und aufs Board gehen, aber auch da passiert dann nichts dramatisches - da wären dann halt zB Power und Reset-Knopf vertauscht, oder die LED für die Festplatte würde dauernd leuchten, oder der PC geht nicht an, weil der Power-Stecker auf der Buchse für LED-Aktivität aufgesteckt wurde.

Den einzigen Fehler - neben Abrutschen, irgendwo gegenstoßen oder zu viel Gewalt - der auch nen Defekt erzeugen könnte, sind falsch platzierte Abstandhalter. Das Board hat ja so Bohrlöcher, und da, wo es diese Löcher hat, kommen passend die Abstandhalter-Schrauben ins Gehäuse rein. Das Board wird dann so ins Gehäuse gelegt, dass die Löcher zu den Abstandhaltern passen, dann kommen die eigentlichen Schrauben rein, die das Board festmachen. Wenn dann irgendwo ein Abstandhalter unter dem Board ist, wo das Board gar kein Loch hat, kannst du da nen Kurzschluss haben oder auch beim Platzieren was zerkratzen, und wenn dann ne Leitung in der Platine "kaputtgekratzt" ist, hast Du nen Defekt.


----------



## MrLars (20. Oktober 2013)

Ah ok, mit ein bisschen Vorsicht müsste das also kein Problem sein den zusammen zu bauen oder? 
Hab mir auch schon einige Tutorials dazu angeguckt.

Wollt mir auch noch einen neuen Monitor kaufen und hab da an den Asus vs248h gedacht.
Ich werde warscheinlich hauptsächlich shooter spielen, und hab deswegen einen tn panel ausgewählt.
Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit oder könnt ihr mir welche bis 200€ empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Man muss natürlich vorsichtig sein, aber auch nicht so, als hätte man es mit rohen Eiern zu tun  vor allem der CPU-Kühler: da kann es sein, dass man da doch sehr stark drücken muss, um den richtig "drüberzutülpen", da haben manche Sorge, dass die CPU das nicht aushält - ist aber kein Problem. Und das RAM muss man ggf. auch fester reindrücken als man denkt - das rastet aber auch ein, da merkt man, wann es richtig sitzt.

Monitore: um die 180€ sind an sich alle mit 24 Zoll nicht schlecht - da wüsste ich jetzt keinen besonders herausragenden.


----------



## MrLars (20. Oktober 2013)

Ok, damit wären meine Fragen eigentlich geklärt.
Falls mir doch noch was einfällt melde ich mich einfach nochmal 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## MrLars (9. November 2013)

Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich anstatt dem i5 3570k oder 4670k doch einen amd Prozessor nehme,
wie z.B den FX-9370 oder den FX-8350.
BF4 wird ja bald von mantle unterstützt, haben die amd prozessoren dann vlt vorteile?
Müsst ich dann noch ein neuen Mainboard nehmen oder würden sich die amd prozessoren überhaupt lohnen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

Der FX-8350 ist nur wenige Euro günstiger als ein i5-4570, aber trotzdem ein Stück schwächer UND er verbraucht viel Strom (bei Last ca 230W, die Intel Core i5 nur 120W). Der 4670k, der nötig wäre, wenn Du auch richtig übertakten willst, kostet dann halt eher 30€ mehr, was aber auch dem Leistungsplus voll entspricht. Zum FX-9370 find ich auf die Schnelle keine Tests, aber der ist technisch an sich mit dem FX-8350 identisch bis auf den 10% schnelleren Takt, d.h. der ist dann in Spielen vlt. maximal 10% schneller und somit grad mal gleichschnell wie der günstigere Core i5-4570 und hat sicher ebenfalls den hohen Strombedarf.

Und wegen des Boards: du brauchst für AMD natürlich andere Boards als für Intel, selbst bei Intel brauchst Du für die IvyBridge (i5-3570 usw. ) andere Boards als für die neueren Haswell (i5-4570 usw. ), da die andere Sockel haben. Aber die Preise der Boards sind an sich alle sehr ähnlich, wenn der Rest der Ausstattung gleich ist.


An sich machen die beiden AMD-CPUs nur Sinn, wenn Du schon ein passendes Board hast, und selbst dann ist wegen des Strombedarfs die Frage, ob man nicht doch lieber umsteigt auf Intel


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. November 2013)

Und Mantle ist eher ein Feature für die Grafikkarte, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Und Mantle ist eher ein Feature für die Grafikkarte, oder?



ja, Mantle ermöglich es den Spieleherstellern direkt auf die Grafkkarte zuzugreifen ohne Umwege über CPU-Befehle usw., so dass ein Spiel dann schneller läuft als ohne Mantle - da weiß man aber noch nicht, wie sehr das in Zukunft auch genutzt wird. Denn man muss dann für das Spiel eine Grafik-Engine nutzen, die Mantle unterstützt und gleichzeitig auch für Karten ohne Mantle funktioniert.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. November 2013)

Ja, er hatte das ja als Argument für die CPU gebracht


----------



## MrLars (11. November 2013)

ja stimmt habe ich, dann hab ichs das wohl falsch verstanden 
welches mainboard sollte ich für den i5 4670k nehmen?
das msi z87 g43,
asrock z87 pro 4
oder welches unter 100€?


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2013)

Die sind beide gut, das MSI würde ich persönlich wegen der Optik bevorzugen  

Weniger würd ich aber nicht ausgeben, da du ja offenbar doch auch ein wenig übertakten willst, da sind die beiden dann schon recht ordentlich


----------



## MrLars (14. November 2013)

Ok, dann werd ich zu dem MSI greifen,
hab auch manchmal gelesen das die Asrock-boards öfter Probleme haben als die von MSI


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2013)

MrLars schrieb:


> Ok, dann werd ich zu dem MSI greifen,
> hab auch manchmal gelesen das die Asrock-boards öfter Probleme haben als die von MSI



naja, an sich war ASRock vor vielen Jahren mal eine "Billigmarke", aber die Hersteller tun sich mittlerweile alle nix mehr. Alle haben auch "Murks"Boards, bei denen in Shops von 20% der Kunden meckern   schau mal zB bei alternate nach, da sind oft recht viele Meinungen. Aber bedenke: wenn ja nur 6 Wertungen sind und 2 "meckern", kann es sein, dass es in Wahrheit 100 Kunden sind, und die 2 Meckerer sind die einzigen mit Problemen, denn die meisten schreiben nicht, wenn alles okay ist, sondern nur bei Problemen.


----------



## MrLars (17. November 2013)

achso stimmt, guck ich gleich mal nach


----------



## MrLars (19. November 2013)

okay,
hab mir jetzt den PC bestellt
Nur noch n bisschen warten und dann kanns losgehen 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

